# Knicks waive PF Maurice Taylor



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

As of RealGM.Com


bad,bad move unless Zeke has a monster trade in store.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

knicksfan said:


> As of RealGM.Com
> 
> 
> bad,bad move unless Zeke has a monster trade in store.


Good move financially but horrific move strategic wise. We could have landed a very talented player with that $9 million contract of his. Needless to say, there will be no more trades on the horizon for our team which is evident through the move. My next question is what will happen with Jalen Rose? We all know he won't be content coming off the bench which is likely to happen. He believes he can still play and I definately believe he can still play...off the bench. He may be next to demand his contract be bought out and I wonder just how the Knicks will handle this situation. I guess Isiah has given up on the Kevin Garnett dream or acquiring any other star player.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Good move financially but horrific move strategic wise. We could have landed a very talented player with that $9 million contract of his. Needless to say, there will be no more trades on the horizon for our team which is evident through the move. My next question is what will happen with Jalen Rose? We all know he won't be content coming off the bench which is likely to happen. He believes he can still play and I definately believe he can still play...off the bench. He may be next to demand his contract be bought out and I wonder just how the Knicks will handle this situation. I guess Isiah has given up on the Kevin Garnett dream or acquiring any other star player.


Isiah always knew we wernt going to get a big star. I dont really care about this move, didnt care if we traded for another player or dumped him like we did. So long Mo.


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

> I guess Isiah has given up on the Kevin Garnett dream or acquiring any other star player.


KG to new york was always highly unlikely if not impossible


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Knicks fans REJOICE!


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

I always liked the idea of having Mo on the team as an expiring deal.

but I take this as even more proof that Zeke is really satisfied with the core of this team.

he could have traded mo months ago for K-mart but he turned it down, so i assume he could have still had the deal if he wanted it now.

the team needs another center , the idea of jerome james as your only backup center is a problem for me. Mo T is not a real center he is a slow ...but strong 4 ...a guy like paul miller is a better choice even though he isn't as good because he'll fit a role better .

i would still rather have a guy like Cato or doleac though. some1 experienced.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Frye is bigger this year...*

He's put on about 15 lbs. of muscle and looks it. He most definately should be able to play 5-10 minutes at center minimum. I don't see how having 3 pure centers is any kind of good move. I'd rather have the flexibility of being able to move players around. Having 2 guys other than Curry who are most likely going to sit (especially #3) is a waste of space.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

*Re: Frye is bigger this year...*



alphadog said:


> He's put on about 15 lbs. of muscle and looks it. He most definately should be able to play 5-10 minutes at center minimum. I don't see how having 3 pure centers is any kind of good move. I'd rather have the flexibility of being able to move players around. Having 2 guys other than Curry who are most likely going to sit (especially #3) is a waste of space.


I know that Frye is a PF, but can't he be your third string C also?


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Frye is bigger this year...*



Zuca said:


> I know that Frye is a PF, but can't he be your third string C also?


Totally. They can slide Frye at the 5 when Curry sits and Lee comes in.

This move was good as far as making some space on the bench. Lee will get a lot more PT as a reult of this. Yes, Mo was an expiring contract but unless we're making a playoff push, it wouldn't matter. Jalen they have to keep no matter what though. Not only is his expiring contract attractive, but if we don't trade him we release a boatload of money from the cap next year. I really hope they don't buy Jalen out or trade him early for long term contracts


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Funnily enough, I really think this cut will make the Knicks a few wins better since it will free up the big man rotation a little bit, and give David Lee some more playing time. If they can somehow get rid of Rose or Richardson, that would be another move that would be addition by subtraction.

PG: Stephon Marbury...Nate Robinson
SG: Steve Francis...Jamal Crawford...Mardy Collins
SF: Jared Jeffries...Jalen Rose...Quentin Richardson...Renaldo Balkman
PF: Channing Frye...David Lee...Malik Rose
C: Eddy Curry...Jerome James


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

And now I have a new trade idea with Mo waiving...

NY trade Jerome James to GS and Q Rich to Memphis;
GS trade Adonal Foyle to NY and Chris Taft to Memphis;
Boston trade Brian Grant (exp. contract) to NY, Dwayne Jones to Washington and Scalabrine to GS;
Memphis trade Brian Cardinal to Boston, Stro Swift to Washington and Dahntay Jones to NY;
Washington trade Etan Thomas to Memphis;

NY: Again, I'll repeat lots of times... Foyle can do everything that Isiah expected JJ to do but didn't do... Dahntay Jones have an expiring contract, and is a defensive SG, it's a nice add if NY want to have a backup defensive unit (Foyle, Lee, Balkman, Dahntay...), Brian Grant is another expiring contract that NY can waive.

GS: They'll have lots of Centers this year (Nelson wants to put Troy Murphy at C this season)... So, there is no sense to keep Foyle and Taft (who won't get any PT). I know that JJ is also a C, but he have a better offensive game than Foyle, so Nelson can really use him, even if it's just in garbage minutes. Veal is another option as a backup PF.

Boston: They get trim their roster with 15 players, while Cardinal is an improvement over Scalabrine.

Memphis: Get a nice SG in Q Rich, while adding a young big in Taft. Etan Thomas is an useful "beef" that Memphis can use. Stro isn't needed with Johnson, Lawrence Roberts and Hakim Warrick.

Washington: Add another young C in Dwayne Jones, while getting a shotblocker in Swift, in that rotation Stro can really earn some good minutes.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Give it up, Zuca...*

There is no time for Dantay Jones and Folye is unneccessary. We will get all the help at the 5 we need between Curry, JJ, and Frye. IT wants a very good defensive team but that takes 5 guys workiing together as a cohesive unit with a common goal......not a team of 5 defensive stoppers. We have enough individual defenders. We now need guys like Marbury, Francis, and JC to buy into it and put out the effort needed.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

*Re: Give it up, Zuca...*



alphadog said:


> There is no time for Dahntay Jones and Foyle is unneccessary. We will get all the help at the 5 we need between Curry, JJ, and Frye. IT wants a very good defensive team but that takes 5 guys workiing together as a cohesive unit with a common goal......not a team of 5 defensive stoppers. We have enough individual defenders. We now need guys like Marbury, Francis, and JC to buy into it and put out the effort needed.


I'm not saying that Foyle is great, much needed... But you can't say that JJ would help a lick more than Foyle could... I mean, for this team, Foyle may not be great, but he would help a lot more than Jerome even will... Even with Jerome being more overall talented. And about being cohesive, that's a thing that Foyle DEFINITELY is... A great group guy, a leader and a motivator... Definitely a fantastic locker room presence. And if there isn't much PT for Dahntay Jones, what can you say about Q Richardson??? And still can free some (even not being much) salary (with Brian Grant expiring contract)


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*No point to it....*

I agree...it will be hard to find Qrich time and he is a great locker room guy by all accounts. Foyle brings even less offense than JJ (who is very well liked), so I'm not sure why we risk changing chemistry at that spot. JJ just needs to be average for 10-12 minutes a game.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: No point to it....*



alphadog said:


> I agree...it will be hard to find Qrich time and he is a great locker room guy by all accounts. Foyle brings even less offense than JJ (who is very well liked), so I'm not sure why we risk changing chemistry at that spot. JJ just needs to be average for 10-12 minutes a game.


yeah, I agree. I just want JJ to grab some boards and be somewhat of an intimidating presence in the middle. we have plenty of guys who will be on the floor with him who can score.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

*Re: No point to it....*

I still remember jerome jame's awesome first quarter, and then asked to sit down cause he was tired.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: No point to it....*



da1nonly said:


> I still remember jerome jame's awesome first quarter, and then asked to sit down cause he was tired.


gee thanks for the great insight


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> I still remember jerome jame's awesome first quarter, and then asked to sit down cause he was tired.


I was at that game.....I hope JJ never gets the light of day on this team! :curse:


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

*Re: No point to it....*



alphadog said:


> I agree...it will be hard to find Qrich time and he is a great locker room guy by all accounts. Foyle brings even less offense than JJ (who is very well liked), so I'm not sure why we risk changing chemistry at that spot. JJ just needs to be average for 10-12 minutes a game.


Risk changing chemistry? You really believe that this team have a good chemistry? They hasn't played a single game with Isiah... I think that we can really talk about good or bad chemistry in December...


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/42465/20061003/kings_sign_maurice_taylor/



the kings apprently want Mo


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

The Knicks helped the Sacremento Kings chances for a better regular season and a good chance to make the Postseason games and become a threat with the use of PF-Mo Taylor added to their Frontcourt roster with Brad Miller & Ron Artest. 
*Mo Taylor will play his heart out being he is at the end of his contract and dont want to retire after this season. * 

It was not a bright move for Isiah Thomas to Waive Mo Taylor with just 2nd year PF Frye & Lee to take his place. They both are vulnerable to get into early foul trouble against alot of experiece Frontcourt Players and Backcourt Players that zoom right on pass Marbury, Francis, and Crawford. 
President/Coach Isiah Thomas must have alot of faith in Malik Rose to hold down the PF-Position with SF-Jefferies on the wing when Frye & Lee both are in foul trouble on the bench (that means the oposition defense wont worry that much about Malik & Jefferies scoring 10 feet away from the basket).


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Kiyaman said:


> The Knicks helped the Sacremento Kings chances for a better regular season and a good chance to make the Postseason games and become a threat with the use of PF-Mo Taylor added to their Frontcourt roster with Brad Miller & Ron Artest.
> *Mo Taylor will play his heart out being he is at the end of his contract and dont want to retire after this season. *
> 
> It was not a bright move for Isiah Thomas to Waive Mo Taylor with just 2nd year PF Frye & Lee to take his place. They both are vulnerable to get into early foul trouble against alot of experiece Frontcourt Players and Backcourt Players that zoom right on pass Marbury, Francis, and Crawford.
> President/Coach Isiah Thomas must have alot of faith in Malik Rose to hold down the PF-Position with SF-Jefferies on the wing when Frye & Lee both are in foul trouble on the bench (that means the oposition defense wont worry that much about Malik & Jefferies scoring 10 feet away from the basket).



Mo isn't that important and in truth with the guards , they dont need that much offense from the frontcourt anyway, but they do need defense , if dlee and frye get in foul trouble jeffries and malik will provide a defensive boost ...because if lee and frye are in foul trouble its obvious thats where the knicks will need help at anyway.


----------

